# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Ik sport elke week

## Leontien

> Bijna de helft van de Nederlandse vrouwen sport niet. Toch zou tweederde zich in 2013 graag fitter en gezonder voelen.


nu.nl

In dit artikel gaat het vooral over vrouwen. Nu vraag ik me af of jij als man of vrouw elke week sport en of je daar tevreden mee bent.

Breng hier je stem uit en ligt eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## floris

hallo , ik zelf sport 3x per week 45 minuten fitness/ bodybuilding.
puur om me lichaam een beetje op pijl te houden.
ik voel mijzelf er beter door en heb wat meer energie.
zekr sinds ik reuma heb is het erg belangrijk om te bijven sporten.

groetjes. floris.




> nu.nl
> 
> In dit artikel gaat het vooral over vrouwen. Nu vraag ik me af of jij als man of vrouw elke week sport en of je daar tevreden mee bent.
> 
> Breng hier je stem uit en ligt eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## ishbel

Ik sport (al) 5 dagen in de week dankzij mij werk als postbezorger. Daarnaast rij ik paard, 1x per week. Het paardrijden is voor ontspanning, beweging krijg ik genoeg door mijn werk.

----------


## Paul Van Ermen

Elke dag van de week doe ik s'morgens een uurtje lichaamsbeweging 
Dit zijn ademhalingsoefeningen met en zonder gewichten(zo word iedere spier van het lichaam geactiveerd)
Ook het hart en kransslagaders worden krachtig doorstroomd met zuurstof verrijkt bloed.
Dan doe ik de 5 oefeningen van FONTEIN DER JEUGD 
Verder doe ik regelmatig aan wandelen,lopen en fietsen 
Ik ben een man en bijna 70 jaar.

----------


## gerdalimpens

Ik heb net een long operatie ondergaan, kanker nog wel, ondanks nooit gerookt te hebben, dagelijks te fietsen, wekelijks minimaal 50km te wandelen.

Door mijn goede conditie vanwege mijn gezonde leefwijze loop ik weer elke dag 1.5 uur, fiets elke dag. Mijn operatie was 4 weken geleden , er is 1/3 long verwijderd.
Ik denk dat dit mogelijk zou zijn geweest als ik op de bank was blijven zitten. Ik ben 73 jaar

----------

